# Weird Rbp



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

So a buddy of mine has 3 RBP about a year old and about 5 inches. He has them in a 55 gallon tank with water temp at 80. They literally don't do anything. Like barely swim around at all if any. The only time they move is to eat. Is this normal? Also, he just threw in some guppies to show me that his RBP won't eat them anymore and he is right. They won't even chase after the guppies or anything. If anything it made the piranhas more hostile towards each other. What is wrong with these guys? Do they need more room? A new diet?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe they need a new owner







... a year old Ps should be bigger and more active... my guess (hard to know for real) is stunted growth due to problems with water parameters and lack of water changes and a bigger tank... your friend should read more about piranha care or get rid of them...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The size is within reason though I think that your friend should look into other fish as I doubt piranhas will ever meet or exceed his expectations.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree with the above, I have noticed when I fall a day or two behind on a water change that the behaviour of my fish change, and they slow down a bit. Yet as soon as the water change is complete they pick back up, so maybe your friend isn't keeping his parameters where they should be, it would also explain the 5 inches in a year.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> The size is within reason though I think that your friend should look into other fish as I doubt piranhas will ever meet or exceed his expectations.


Im gonna disaggree with you cluster about size. I got my reds at 1.5" november 2010 and they were pushing 4.5" when i gave em up in april, now if your saying 5" is reasonable with the bad care theyr given then i agree


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

i am not positive about size.. i was doing a rough estimate.. he is trying to get rid of them because he doesn't like how they sit there all day.. i would take them but have 4 of my own and don't have enough housing for all.. so if anyone knows a good safe way to sell piranhas that would be good help too.

another question for me is, I bought a new filter today. A marineland bio wheel power filter pengiun 350. I know it's not top of the line but it is better than the top fin shitty one I have now.. so the question is, how do I go about adding a new filter? do I keep the actual like filter bags from the old one in the new one.. or just throw it in with new everything?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just put it in the tank


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Run it with your old filter for a month, and it should colonize with BB.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

two different answers lol.. who should I agree with?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller hes more expirienced, i say just put it in because i dont see it mattering much


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I am speaking from a mathematical view. With an estimate of "about 5", "p's grow to 6" in a year", a questionable timeframe (as I doubt the "year" was exactly a year) and various other estimates there will be always be some standard error that cannot just be ignored. An estimate is simply an educated guess and not fact. So my point is if the fish is about 5" (and actually 5.5") then it is of farily normal growth compared to the about 6" in a year beleif which could be plus or minus some value. Say the 5" was actually 5.5" and that "year" was actually 9 months it could of had an average growth rate. Also who is measuing these fish? I have seen some pics of fish on here where i see the fish as being 0.5" or more off of the size I would call it with more signifcant variation with larger fish. Are they measuing to the base or the tip of the tail? Do they know you should measure to the upper jaw and not lower jaw? You can not accurately compare data that was not gathered in the same consistant way. Averages you can do. If you go the reverse (ie rounding 5" down) you can say it is growing slow but when just dealing with estimates there can be more variablity. There is an acceptable range and not some absoute value that all fish grow according to.

Many people also have no clue the age of fish before they get them and often count a year after they get them so in reality the fish is 1yo+B with B being the time from birth to being purchased. So, is "6" growth in a year actually 1yo since birth or is it 1yo+B?

I do agree with the statements that the fish could probably use some better care which im sure could increase its growth rate but with compounding estimates IMO it is impossible to jump to conclusions when it could still be within the average growth rate. In the end I am saying things like the "6" growth in a year" is not an absoulte fact and it should not be relied on as total fact and used to guage growth rates if all the information provied are mere estimates.

End rant.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

the filters off of my old filter do not fit exactly in my new filter.. they are a lot smaller than the ones for the new one to I kind of just sit them in there and it seems fine.. i will put in the filters that the new filter came with in about a month or next time I do a water change.. thanks for the help guys!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with cluster. Not all rbp will get 8,9,10".


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO you should run the 2 filters together for a while or put the old filter biomedia in your new filter... just keep in mind Ps NEED strong filtration so you will need a better filter (Canister, Wet Dry) sooner than later... and tell your friend his Ps need weekly partial (40-50%) water changes and a powerhead to get more active and grow...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Most people think their Ps are bigger than they really are when eye sizing... considering he is also a newbie i guess the most probable outcome is stunted growth...

Maybe i'm just an eskeptic, but that's my guess in this case...


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lol I am a newbie and this next question will prove it. What the hell is a powerhead? I've read other people's post saying it's good to have one but I don't know what one is? What do the do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

It is essentially a water pump, it moves water in the tank creating a current.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

davery08 said:


> another question for me is, I bought a new filter today. A marineland bio wheel power filter pengiun 350. I know it's not top of the line but it is better than the top fin shitty one I have now.. so the question is, how do I go about adding a new filter? do I keep the actual like filter bags from the old one in the new one.. or just throw it in with new everything?


 Just run both.

A powerhead is basically a submersible motor that creates a current in the tank which is often an attempt at creating a natual waterflow


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

okay.. so some suggestions on a powerhead to get? maybe a cheaper but effective once would be best


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2^

Any question you may have regarding the proper care for p's do not hesitate to ask!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Personally I like koralia power heads, they give a wide strong current and are reliable seeing that they are propeller based so you rarely have to clean gunk out of the internal parts. What size tank do you have?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

55 gallon? Where could I get a powerhead. LPS? Walmart. Petsmart?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

PEtsmart And you lfs, i have a koralia nano on my 55gl tank


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the help. I'll try to update you on my friends fish and my powerhead


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Davery,
What are your friends water parameters?!...Something is not right because even though reds tend to be very skittish and shy, they are still active for the most part...How do the reds look?!...any fin rot, cloudy eye, heavy breathing, etc, etc?!!...Just trying to see what the problem is.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Even if his water parameters are OK, weekly partial water changes are required to reduce growth inhibiting substances and add fresh oxygenated water that your Ps will appreciate...


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

korilias aren't the cheapest powerhead, but trust me worth the money. avoid anything that uses suction cups. they give out fast. also a 55g is not going to last much longer. the 12" width is no good. good luck man! and like said, feel free to ask anything! we were all noobs at one point.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Could be any number of things; backgroumd, aquascape, temp, water params, lack of water changes, lighting conditions, aquarium size, diet.

I would suggest investing in a test kit to check the water. I usually run a test if it seems as though my piranha is acting abnormally.

As already mentioned though water quality is probs the problem.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

So i bought a little powerhead just to see what it did and if my fish seemed to like it.. is there any certain placement I need to put it at in my tank? at the bottom? top? on one of the side? same side as my filter?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

put it on one of the sides of the tank. Also members say that a 55gl tank isnt big enough for a red i dont agree that every red reaches and surpasses 12" BUT you have three of them so i would look into upgrading to a bigger tank. Congrats on your purchase but really remember to keep up with water changes and gravel vacs pygos are messy eaters and and uneaten food that is left in the tank can lead to something called palanaria i believe its called ( not sure) a nice variety diet will also bring your p's to a more active stage Gd luck


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

what else can I feed them? right now they are eating frozen beefheart and bloodworms.. and some guppies once in a while


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd take a peek at the feeding and nutrition section, lots of ideas in there.

Im currently feeding my spilo; shrimp, talapia, haddock, smelt, lean catfish, shark steak and scallops. Just stop by a local fish market or grocery store and pick some up.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

there ya go ^^

and if you cant upgrade tanks i would suggest you sell off two of them and keep one solo


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks guys i'll give it a try.. one more newbie question.. I just got a powerhead.. a marinelife Maxi Jet 600.. i have it hooked up and it works perfect, but it doesn't seem like my fish like it very much.. they are still very small piranhas, could that be the problem? is it too powerful for them?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how big is the tank in relation to the powerhead, also how do you know they don't like it what are they doing?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

the tank is a 55 gallon and the powerhead says it works for up to 60.. well is good for up to 60 gallon tanks.. and they all just hide when it's on. i turned it off and they come out and act normal but when it's on the hide


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sound weird, is the powerhead in the bottom of the tank or near the surface, i keep mine by the surface and they will come up and swim in the flow if they want to, also great for extra aeration of the water by breaking the surface tension


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine is at the bottom.. I have it off now and they seem fine but I will move it to the top and try it out.. thank you


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

np, if it still bugs them then you can always add it later when there a lil bigger


----------

